# Tìm hiểu Nâng mũi bao lâu thì đẹp?



## luuanh95

Nâng mũi bao lâu thì đẹp là nỗi băn khoăn chung của rất nhiều người. Để có câu trả lời chính xác nhất về những băn khoăn này. Cùng chuyên gia hàng đầu việt nam tham khám nhé








Nâng mũi bao lâu hết sưng?


Sau khoảng 5 – 7 ngày tùy vào cơ địa của từng người, tình trạng sưng nề sẽ chấm dứt, quá trình hồi phục đi vào ổn định dần dần. Để biết nâng mũi bao lâu thì đẹp, chúng ta cùng nhau tiếp tục tìm hiểu ở nội dug sau nhé.


Một số trường hợp sưng sau khi nâng mũi.


— Cơ địa có da rất dày. da mặt có lỗ chân lông to


— Một số trường hợp thì phù mềm sưng nề quá nhiều


— Những tuân thủ sau khi nâng mũi giúp mũi nhanh lành


— Tránh đi lại hay vận động mạnh, làm nặng hay đụng chạm mạnh vùng mũi trong 1 tuần sau phẫu thuật.








Nâng mũi bao lâu thì đẹp?


Sau phẫu thuật, ngoài việc chườm đá để hạn chế tình trạng sưng nề thì bạn cũng cần phải thực hiện theo một số những lưu ý mà bác sĩ chỉ định như: chế độ ăn kiêng, vệ sinh vùng phẫu thuật,… để rút ngắn thời gian hồi phục đồng thời giúp bạn sở hữu một dáng mũi như mong muốn với thời gian duy trì kết quả lâu dài.


Những giải đáp cho câu hỏi “Nâng mũi bao lâu thì đẹp?” nếu có gì băn khoăn xin xin liên hệ địa chỉ hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666


----------

